# Spark plug



## 1320GTO (Jul 28, 2018)

Anyone know the autozone part number for NGK 1 step colder plugs ?


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

Stock Plugs are
NGK TR5IX	IX iridium #7397 
NGK TR5	V-Power #2238 

One range colder would be
NGK TR4IX	IX iridium #7300 
NGK TR4	V-power #3754 


Larry


----------



## 1320GTO (Jul 28, 2018)

@larry which ones would you recommend? I have k&n cai, kooks long tubes and mids, spin tech cat back, BTR stage 3 cam


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

I have used the NGK TR5IX IX iridium #7397 for years and 200K miles, but changed recently to the NGK TR5 V-Power #2238 
copper plugs. I was getting about 80-90K miles out of the iridiums. Get only about 20-25K out of the coppers. The TR5 can be
found for about $1.50-2.00 each.
TR6 are recommended for my Z06 with a small Vortech blower. Copper seems to work better with higher cylinder pressures.

Larry


----------



## 1320GTO (Jul 28, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## 1320GTO (Jul 28, 2018)

What should I gap them to


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

1320GTO said:


> Anyone know the autozone part number for NGK 1 step colder plugs ?



One step colder is NGK TR6. You’ll be fine with that plug. Gap to .050.

Larry, BR6EF (or BR7EF) is a good plug if you go up at all on boost or want more safety. I only use non-projected tips for all nitrous and boost applications.


----------



## 1320GTO (Jul 28, 2018)

I just got the tr4 v power , should I still gap to .50?


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

1320GTO said:


> I just got the tr4 v power , should I still gap to .50?


TR4 is a HOTTER plug than stock. With NGK the higher the number the colder the plug. TR5 is stock plug. I use TR55. Im only intake and exhaust. For your full bolt on cam car, you're better off with TR6 which is one heat range colder (will help prevent detonation/pre ignition). I would advise you not to use the TR4 plugs on your setup.


----------



## 1320GTO (Jul 28, 2018)

Ok cool I’ll go back and see if I can return them and get the tr6’s hopefully they don’t give me trouble being that their plugs and they had to order them


----------



## 1320GTO (Jul 28, 2018)

The auto zone part number is 4177? Right when I look them up it said they don’t fit the GTO


----------



## GTO44 (Apr 11, 2016)

1320GTO said:


> The auto zone part number is 4177? Right when I look them up it said they don’t fit the GTO


That is the correct plug for LS motors.

https://www.summitracing.com/parts/ngk-4177/


----------

